# UK Rugby League on Sky TV..



## Tricia5 (Apr 30, 2008)

...can you watch this in Dubai? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You won't get Sky (I think...........I haven't even got a tv yet), not sure if it shown.

You can always watch on-line I suppose


----------

